# April Cover for HomeHaunters



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

http://homehauntnews.com/april08cover.jpg

Just a sneek peek to whats in store for the next issue of HomeHaunter News and Reviews.
The cover isnt done, but figured I would share with ya guys so far.
Lots of great info and articles coming soon.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome. When is the swim suit issue coming out?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EWWW DT in a swim suit LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> EWWW DT in a swim suit LOL.


How rude?!?!?:googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> EWWW DT in a swim suit LOL.


Not SPEEDOS!!! AAAAAARRGHH!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Dt...thanks for sending in the pics for the summer edition...ill be sure to use them pics of u in the speedo's...so back on track here...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool john cant wait-but i know i have too


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

How tantalizing. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> How tantalizing. Can't wait to see it.


April or the swim suite issue?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> April or the swim suite issue?


I doing April.....them goofs wanna send in there swimsuit pics thats ok, but I dont have enough pics yet for the swimsuit edition....maybe by summer....lol.

serious, guys.... back on track here. Ya know I got a sense of humor butt.....oh wait did i sat butt..lol....really get this back on track. We dont wanna see DT in speedos!

so no swimsuit pics of u clowns untill summer...april edition is what coming....like it or leave it or check back in june for the swimsuit edition.

lol.........lmao


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good , ssbaby


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ya, veddy goot!


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

You could do "The Guys, Gals and Ghouls of HomeHaunting" Edition. Some of us in a speedo would definitly be frightening!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't want to wear a speedo. I am into the Sponge bob square pants jamys.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> How rude?!?!?:googly:


I was only thinking of the underwear Jeff. If he's willing to take off his underwear in public then you KNOW he's gunna take off his speedo.  Im shy I cant handle THAT kind of exposure


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Scareshack - Cover looks awesome. Genius - sheer genius!!!

A lot of people on this site with a undergarment fetish!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> I was only thinking of the underwear Jeff. If he's willing to take off his underwear in public then you KNOW he's gunna take off his speedo.  Im shy I cant handle THAT kind of exposure


Smile and the whole world smiles too. Take off your speedo and the world still smiles. LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I had to change it....here it is.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks awesome J!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great.
The only thing I would change would be the coloring of you print on the lower left.
I would keep it all the same color.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Jeff, I made it multi-colored just for you...the rainbow...lol.
naw serious...the color of text may change, thats the basic layout right now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is the rainbow for the homosexghouls?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Is the rainbow for the homosexghouls?




I wondered why I felt something hit me from behind.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

you guys are too much. All I meant was I know he like's colors...then here ya go..leave it to u guys to put a twist on it...lol.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

ScareShack said:


> you guys are too much. All I meant was I know he like's colors...then here ya go..leave it to u guys to put a twist on it...lol.


Jeff started it...LOL

Oh, and we still love HomeHauntNews! Next we will be cutting coupons out of it. LOL


----------

